# How Do You Display Your Electric Watches?



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

On the pocket watch site, a new lad requested pictures showing how others display their pocket watches. I am curious as to how others display their electrics. Pictures please. Thanks.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Ted said:


> On the pocket watch site, a new lad requested pictures showing how others display their pocket watches. I am curious as to how others display their electrics. Pictures please. Thanks.


There's still a lot to do with it, but since you asked.............here is a teaser showing one of my future projects.










:assassin:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Ted said:


> I am curious as to how others display their electrics.


My honest answer would be 'on my wrist' (if you're including 'electronics' in with 'electrics').

I'm not keen on like display boxes, but I have been looking for some sort of secure display case.

There used to be a website that appears to have been an empty marketing page for a 'glass wall safe' that would have been great, if it were real.

Failing that, I've been thinking about something like this for when we redecorate the lounge...<acrylic wall display cases>


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Failing that, I've been thinking about something like this for when we redecorate the lounge...<acrylic wall display cases>


Wow! That would need quite a collection to fill it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Ted said:
> 
> 
> > On the pocket watch site, a new lad requested pictures showing how others display their pocket watches. I am curious as to how others display their electrics. Pictures please. Thanks.
> ...


Larry,

Come on...tell us more...is this from Lancaster, PA or some other "Hamilton Manufacturing Co."? :huh:

This one seems very close to you...but probably not old enough.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Larry, I'd take off one of those handles and see if they are brass underneath the battleship grey colour! If they are, they would polish up lovely, and a coat of lacquer would make them "Fairy Nice" :yes:

If they are cast iron, a clean and black polish (we call it "black leading" ) would be equally lovely


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Come on...tell us more...is this from Lancaster, PA or some other "Hamilton Manufacturing Co."? :huh:
> 
> This one seems very close to you...but probably not old enough.


Wouldn't that be a stroke of luck if it was from the Hamilton Watch Co! Unfortunately that didn't happen. The name of the company is the "Hamilton Manufacturing Company" I did some searching online and found that it was originally used for storing typeset letters. This is what it could look like:










The website link with the original photo and more info is HERE

I have a number of old maps, my Dad's war medals, sea charts, posters, books, old technical articles, etc., along with some Avro Arrow memorabilia that I need to properly store. I had been on the lookout for an old draughting or blueprint file for some time. My wife happened to spot this on one of our weekend excursions. Hopefully it'll become a multifunctional storage cabinet.

This is one of those projects that is going to take some time for me to complete.



mel said:


> Larry, I'd take off one of those handles and see if they are brass underneath the battleship grey colour! If they are, they would polish up lovely, and a coat of lacquer would make them "Fairy Nice" :yes:
> 
> If they are cast iron, a clean and black polish (we call it "black leading" ) would be equally lovely


That's the plan Bill. :lookaround:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> This is what it could look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going to be a cracker when its finished Larry...and quite similar to my own solution:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That will indeed look lovely if it can be stripped and polished - and the handles as well! Must see, must see pics when it's finished - but it will be a full winter project I'd imagine! :to_become_senile:

_ _ _

THINKS! _ _ _ OOooo Type cases in a cabinet, must keep an eye out for something like that :yes:


----------

